# Front subframe



## Ronjeremy85 (Oct 17, 2021)

I wrecked my 2015 Chevy Cruze ltz when I had a seizure last year. It was a frontal impact into a commercial metal fence post. Bent hood broke all bumper..radiator and oil cooler coil..broke all 3 motor mount and bent the front subframe. I have a new subframe. Is there any YouTube video or breakdown instructions on how to do this myself. I am not a newbie at vehicle repair. I am sure I need to remove both wheel assembly and cv joints. Not sure how to do the back or how to support the engine while I replace. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm going to take a guess and say the subframe is not going to be your only concern. I'd be _heavily_ concerned about the load beams, but also the engine itself.


----------



## Ronjeremy85 (Oct 17, 2021)

MP81 said:


> I'm going to take a guess and say the subframe is not going to be your only concern. I'd be _heavily_ concerned about the load beams, but also the engine itself.


Load beams? Where are they? No idea if the engine is damaged. Everything that is missing from the pic was still in the car. The coils were pushed in but no leaks in either coil. The negative battery cable was intentionally cut. Guess that was to cut the vehicle off. I don't know. I am seizure free now and my awesome car is sitting in my driveway. We only have 1 vehicle and with kids in school i don't get to drive at all. The interior is perfect except for the airbags. How can I tell if the engine is damaged? Thanks


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The load beams are what I've shown in orange below:










They're a significant part of the crash structure. They can be removed, but if they've been damaged, it's quite possible other issues exist.


----------



## Ronjeremy85 (Oct 17, 2021)

I googled load beams and all I found was the rear subframe.


MP81 said:


> The load beams are what I've shown in orange below:
> 
> View attachment 294577
> 
> ...


What specific wording is used for this part because I can't find it per the words load beam . Even tried crash beam


----------



## Ronjeremy85 (Oct 17, 2021)

Is this it?


----------



## Ronjeremy85 (Oct 17, 2021)

I found it.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Did it get totaled and you bought it back? I can’t imagine with that much damage and with airbags blown that it didn’t get written off


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ronjeremy85 said:


> I found it.
> View attachment 294579


That would be it.

Load beam is what they're sometimes called in the industry (I am a body engineer), so that's why I called it as such.


----------

